# Duratrax Vendetta Touring Car



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Does anyone have one yet? The Vendetta seems to be a well liked platform and parts should be interchangeable. The electronics are kind of big though. On a national level, the 18th TC racing seems to be dieing off. Maybe it will make a comeback?
http://duratrax.com/cars/dtxd15-vendetta-tc/dtxd15-index.html


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

slotracer said:


> Does anyone have one yet? The Vendetta seems to be a well liked platform and parts should be interchangeable. The electronics are kind of big though. On a national level, the 18th TC racing seems to be dieing off. Maybe it will make a comeback?
> http://duratrax.com/cars/dtxd15-vendetta-tc/dtxd15-index.html


I got one a couple of weeks back, and yes most of the standard Detta parts and upgrades fit. Most of the TC-specific upgrades and spares have been making their way into the wholesalers' warehouses, so almost everything else you'd need is now available.
Finally got some foams last week, but they're IMO a little soft (30 & 35 shore) but I heard they're working on some harder compounds. But initial testing the car's a champ, other than the rubber tires that only really work on asphalt, and with the added upgrades it should be a winner and durable car. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

What is the gearbox ratio on these cars?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

2.53 : 1


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Are there any foams available besides DTX ?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope. 
I sent some rim sets off to my tire sponsor this week to get some different compound choices, so should have them back in a week.


----------

